# The unstopable virus --joke



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I thought you would want to know about this e-mail virus. Even the most advanced programs 
from Norton or McAfee cannot take care of this one. 
It appears to affect those who were born prior to 1960. 

Symptoms:

1. Causes you to send the same e-mail twice. Done that! 

2. Causes you to send a blank e-mail! That too!

3. Causes you to send e-mail to the wrong person. Yep! 

4. Causes you to send it back to the person who sent it to you.And that! 

5. Causes you to forget to attach the attachment. Well yeh! 

6. Causes you to hit 'SEND' before you've finished. Oh no - not again! 

7. Causes you to hit 'DELETE' instead of 'SEND.' and I just hate that! ;


8. Causes you to hit 'SEND' when you should 'DELETE.' Oh No! 

IT IS CALLED THE 'C-NILE VIRUS.' 



Hmmm....Have I already sent this to you? :roll:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

locovan said:


> Hmmm....Have I already sent this to you? :roll:


Yes :wink: I sent it back to you - by mistake 

Gerald


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm....Have I already sent this to you? :roll:
> ...


wooops !! I forgot


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Errrrrrrr . . . . . what was the question?


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

errr who are you?


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Errrrrrrr . . . . . what was the question?


I cant remember


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

ooh look Mavis we have done same amount of posts, almost joined at same time - we almost twins! Be scared .... very scared!

Greenie


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

greenasthegrass said:


> ooh look Mavis we have done same amount of posts, almost joined at same time - we almost twins! Be scared .... very scared!
> 
> Greenie


The scary thing is we both joined Oct 2007 me 10 days before you.
Hey Im scared very scared 8O


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

I hit DELETE before I read it


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Before you read what?


----------



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

I seem to be immune  By at least 20 years!


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

I couldn't read it......forgot my specs


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

borrow mine--err I think they are mine???


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey! Those are my specs - I think.

Can't see the picture too well without my specs, so I can't be sure.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

pippin said:


> Hey! Those are my specs - I think.
> 
> Can't see the picture too well without my specs, so I can't be sure.


No Pippen 
I have just found yours you left them in the racing car---cool man cool there Iv put them on you and taken your photo :lol: 
Mavis


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

EdinburghCamper said:


> I seem to be immune  By at least 20 years!


It will creep on you believe me 8O 
Mavis


----------

